# Hello everyone ,, I need some good advice please :)



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

I'm new here and need some good advice on what to do...I have got a 3ft by 1ft viv that came from a friend with a beautiful cali kingsnake called lilly she is about 3 years of age and about 4 ft long..The heat mat is dying slowly so ive brought a new one 6" x 11" and 7 watts...im sure this is the right size for my viv right ?
Anyway the old heat mat has the sensor from the thormostat and the thormometer glued to it so not to move..i guess my friend used a glue gun to do this.Can i ask was this ok to do? if not ok then how do i put these sensors on my new heat mat so they do not move? i need to change my mat tomorrow so any help would be so cool.

thanks for reading and for any help i will get.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

The heat mat should cover between 1/3 - 1/2 of the vivarium. 

I wouldn't glue anything to a heat mat. Glue can release toxic emissions when heated up which can do serious harm to animals. Also (with lizards certainly) the animal should not be able to lie directly on the heat mat as it can cause burns, I'm assuming that if the probes are on the mat that the snake can lie directly on top?

It's nice to hear that you've already got thermostats and digital thermometers  you'd be surprised how often people ignore these pieces of equipment


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

You don't need the sensor to be touching the mat. Personally, I'd put the mat beneath, or onto the side of, the viv on the outside, with a gap so that air can circulate. Then, plug the mat into the thermostat and put the sensor into the viv. Set the stat for the desired temperature and, when it reaches said temperature, the sensor will be able to detect it and keep the warm end at a constant. Just pull the sensor off the mat and scrape the glue off with a knife or something. That size mat should be ok for your viv size, you want it to cover roughly a third or a quarter of the viv if you put it beneath, and on one entire side if you stick it to the side. Probably best to put it beneath, though, but I wouldn't recommend putting it inside the viv as this increases the chance of the snake being burnt on it. 

Hope this helps.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm afraid that heat mat is not big enough for the viv you have.
The mat should cover at least 1/3 of the floor space so you will need an 11" x 11" at the least.

If you can't get the probes off the mat then I suggest you get a new thermostat as well.

Personally I wouldn't glue them to the mat but lay them on top of the substrate over the mat and cable tie them to the wire of the mat at the back so they're not permenant but can't be moved about too much.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Alasse12 said:


> You don't need the sensor to be touching the mat. Personally, I'd put the mat beneath, or onto the side of, the viv on the outside, with a gap so that air can circulate. Then, plug the mat into the thermostat and put the sensor into the viv. Set the stat for the desired temperature and, when it reaches said temperature, the sensor will be able to detect it and keep the warm end at a constant. Just pull the sensor off the mat and scrape the glue off with a knife or something. That size mat should be ok for your viv size, you want it to cover roughly a third or a quarter of the viv if you put it beneath, and on one entire side if you stick it to the side. Probably best to put it beneath, though, but I wouldn't recommend putting it inside the viv as this increases the chance of the snake being burnt on it.
> 
> Hope this helps.


You should only put heat mats on the outside if you're using a glass terrarium. The heat from a mat wouldn't make it through your typical viv wall.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

vgorst said:


> The heat mat should cover between 1/3 - 1/2 of the vivarium.
> 
> I wouldn't glue anything to a heat mat. Glue can release toxic emissions when heated up which can do serious harm to animals. Also (with lizards certainly) the animal should not be able to lie directly on the heat mat as it can cause burns, I'm assuming that if the probes are on the mat that the snake can lie directly on top?
> 
> It's nice to hear that you've already got thermostats and digital thermometers  you'd be surprised how often people ignore these pieces of equipment


I did wonder what my friend did was ok or not...the heat mat i cover with 1 cm of aspen and the rest of my viv has about 2 inches all over...and my cali king snake lays above this in her hide...


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You should only put heat mats on the outside if you're using a glass terrarium. The heat from a mat wouldn't make it through your typical viv wall.



Thank you for your imput..My viv is a wooden one and ive been reading what many people have said about mats in many sites..they also say put it inside if using a wooden one...so i guess this is the best thing to do


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

vgorst said:


> You should only put heat mats on the outside if you're using a glass terrarium. The heat from a mat wouldn't make it through your typical viv wall.


I have to disagree with that - In my experience a 11x11" mat is able to heat through a 18mm piece of wood to about 90F.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Alex Boswell said:


> I have to disagree with that - In my experience a 11x11" mat is able to heat through a 18mm piece of wood to about 90F.


I've found it difficult to heat through glass at 90F (but maybe I just have a naff heat mat).

I wouldn't like to think how hot that heat mat actually has to get to in order to heat the viv at that temperature. Microclimate instructions do say to keep heat mats on the inside of the viv with thermostat probe on top of the substrate that's on top of the heat mat.

We'll just agree to disagree here : victory:


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> I'm afraid that heat mat is not big enough for the viv you have.
> The mat should cover at least 1/3 of the floor space so you will need an 11" x 11" at the least.
> 
> If you can't get the probes off the mat then I suggest you get a new thermostat as well.
> ...


Hello Hannah....my viv is a wooden one and like 3ft by 1ft..the mat is like covering 1/3 ..I am thinking of buying a new wooden viv soon like 4ft by 2 ft so i can put more interesting things in it for my cali...as at the moment i cannot have many objects in this little 3ft one lol.If i buy a very good one which will be 4ft by 2ft will a heat mat size of 17x11 be ok ?
The probes on the old mat will come of as the glue is like rubbery and just peals of easly.

The Thermostat i have is Microclimate ... Ministat 100 i would like to change it later to a habistat so which one do you recommend ?

I will lay the sensors then above the mat and tie then..my cali does like to bury in the substrate above the heat mat so i hope she wont move them to much


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Alasse12 said:


> You don't need the sensor to be touching the mat. Personally, I'd put the mat beneath, or onto the side of, the viv on the outside, with a gap so that air can circulate. Then, plug the mat into the thermostat and put the sensor into the viv. Set the stat for the desired temperature and, when it reaches said temperature, the sensor will be able to detect it and keep the warm end at a constant. Just pull the sensor off the mat and scrape the glue off with a knife or something. That size mat should be ok for your viv size, you want it to cover roughly a third or a quarter of the viv if you put it beneath, and on one entire side if you stick it to the side. Probably best to put it beneath, though, but I wouldn't recommend putting it inside the viv as this increases the chance of the snake being burnt on it.
> 
> Hope this helps.



Thank you for your help...Ive read many posts now by others and they say if you have a wooden viv,then its best to have it inside and so on...So i think i will do that as my cali has never been burnt and the substrate never feels hot either....My friend who i got her from use to have like 2 inches of aspen on the mat but since i got her i was told that was to much and going by the new mat instructions by habistat they say only use 1 cm on the mat.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

hermygirl said:


> Hello Hannah....my viv is a wooden one and like 3ft by 1ft..the mat is like covering 1/3 ..I am thinking of buying a new wooden viv soon like 4ft by 2 ft so i can put more interesting things in it for my cali...as at the moment i cannot have many objects in this little 3ft one lol.If i buy a very good one which will be 4ft by 2ft will a heat mat size of 17x11 be ok ?
> The probes on the old mat will come of as the glue is like rubbery and just peals of easly.
> 
> The Thermostat i have is Microclimate ... Ministat 100 i would like to change it later to a habistat so which one do you recommend ?
> ...


I use a 17x11 in a 4ft viv so should be ok.
I've only ever used habistats so I can't comment on microclimate ones but I've never had any break, I have one with a dodgy led light on it but it still works fine when I need to use it.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

vgorst said:


> I've found it difficult to heat through glass at 90F (but maybe I just have a naff heat mat).
> 
> I wouldn't like to think how hot that heat mat actually has to get to in order to heat the viv at that temperature. Microclimate instructions do say to keep heat mats on the inside of the viv with thermostat probe on top of the substrate that's on top of the heat mat.
> 
> We'll just agree to disagree here : victory:


Thanks for that info..as i do not have any Microclimate instructions at all as im new to having a king snake and everything came with her already set up lol.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> I use a 17x11 in a 4ft viv so should be ok.
> I've only ever used habistats so I can't comment on microclimate ones but I've never had any break, I have one with a dodgy led light on it but it still works fine when I need to use it.


So when i get my new 4ft viv what habistat thermastat will i need for a 17x11 heat mat ?

thank you for all your help

Can i ask you..as you told me i should just lay the sensors on top of the aspen..do i still lay them inside the snakes hide or do i lay them outside of the hide were the mat is ?


----------



## DannyDee (Nov 5, 2008)

hermygirl said:


> So when i get my new 4ft viv what habistat thermastat will i need for a 17x11 heat mat ?
> 
> thank you for all your help
> 
> Can i ask you..as you told me i should just lay the sensors on top of the aspen..do i still lay them inside the snakes hide or do i lay them outside of the hide were the mat is ?


I use pulse proportional thermostats, they work much more efficiently than mat stats. 

Put the sensor where the mat is and set the thermostat to the high end of the temperature range your snake requires. This will allow the snake to choose its preferred temperature when it pleases.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Vgorst is absolutely right, mat goes inside a wooden viv, with a piece of perspex on top, this will stop the snake from burying itself under the mat.

PK


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

DannyDee said:


> I use pulse proportional thermostats, they work much more efficiently than mat stats.
> 
> Put the sensor where the mat is and set the thermostat to the high end of the temperature range your snake requires. This will allow the snake to choose its preferred temperature when it pleases.



Thank you for your help ....my hide at the hot end does not cover all the mat,so do i put both the sensors inside the hide ontop of the aspen ? the temp has been what my friend had it at 31c ive read some people set theres to 32c.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

pk93 said:


> Vgorst is absolutely right, mat goes inside a wooden viv, with a piece of perspex on top, this will stop the snake from burying itself under the mat.
> 
> PK


Thank you for that...yes i do agree to about mat being inside viv


----------



## DannyDee (Nov 5, 2008)

hermygirl said:


> Thank you for your help ....my hide at the hot end does not cover all the mat,so do i put both the sensors inside the hide ontop of the aspen ? the temp has been what my friend had it at 31c ive read some people set theres to 32c.


Usually there is only one sensor, which I just tape to the mat. I wouldn't worry about a degree or two, your snake will work out what's best.

You have to be careful with just leaving the sensor on the aspen, if it gets knocked off the mat area, it will not sense the heat and the mat will get too hot.

Don't stress too much though. I know it is pretty nerve wracking to begin with but you'll see that there's not much to it.

I have been keeping snakes for over 15 years and sometimes I still stress over things. I suppose it's just natural.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

DannyDee said:


> Usually there is only one sensor, which I just tape to the mat. I wouldn't worry about a degree or two, your snake will work out what's best.
> 
> You have to be careful with just leaving the sensor on the aspen, if it gets knocked off the mat area, it will not sense the heat and the mat will get too hot.
> 
> ...


Dont use tape, not great advice.

The probe will be fine just on the aspen.


----------



## DannyDee (Nov 5, 2008)

pk93 said:


> Dont use tape, not great advice.
> 
> The probe will be fine just on the aspen.


What if the sensor gets knocked from the mat area?? I have used sellotape for as long as I can remember and I have never had a problem.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

DannyDee said:


> What if the sensor gets knocked from the mat area?? I have used sellotape for as long as I can remember and I have never had a problem.


As we both know the hot spot will be quite large and isn't limited to where the probe is, knocking it an inch either side won't throw up too many problems.

You hear many a horror story of tape getting attached to the eye and scales of snakes. Resulting in expensive vet bills and in a few cases blindness or loss of eyes.

I am not saying its wrong to use tape, but i think you have been lucky not to of had a similar problem, and i certainly wouldn't recommend doing it to newbies.

To the OP honestly you don't need to use tape and strongly recommend against it as 95% of other forum members would say its an unnecessary risk.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

DannyDee said:


> Usually there is only one sensor, which I just tape to the mat. I wouldn't worry about a degree or two, your snake will work out what's best.
> 
> You have to be careful with just leaving the sensor on the aspen, if it gets knocked off the mat area, it will not sense the heat and the mat will get too hot.
> 
> ...


I have the thermostat sensor and the sensor that is from my thermometer both have to be on or above the heat mat...with the thermometer i have another sensor that measures the cool end so ive put that there...my friend who had the viv glued the sensors to the mat...so now im not sure if i lay them on the aspen or do what you do and tape them.Finding the best way can be so confussing lol


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

pk93 said:


> As we both know the hot spot will be quite large and isn't limited to where the probe is, knocking it an inch either side won't throw up too many problems.
> 
> You hear many a horror story of tape getting attached to the eye and scales of snakes. Resulting in expensive vet bills and in a few cases blindness or loss of eyes.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your awesome advice...well ive sorted out my viv now as i was sorting it all out and put the new heat mat in and sort out the sensors to..so i was doing all this while asking for advice lol....My hide is a large wooden one and my cali king snake is like 4ft long so just fits into it ok...im sure she will lay on the sensors or even move them a little...at the moment im waiting for the heat mat to reach 31c which is taking its time being the sensors are not on the mat like before.

Can i also ask you..my cali shed her skin on the 23th of August and now her eyes are are changing once again getting ready to shed,is this normal as she is CB 09 August and is 3 years of age now...


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

hermygirl said:


> Thank you for your awesome advice...well ive sorted out my viv now as i was sorting it all out and put the new heat mat in and sort out the sensors to..so i was doing all this while asking for advice lol....My hide is a large wooden one and my cali king snake is like 4ft long so just fits into it ok...im sure she will lay on the sensors or even move them a little...at the moment im waiting for the heat mat to reach 31c which is taking its time being the sensors are not on the mat like before.
> 
> Can i also ask you..my cali shed her skin on the 23th of August and now her eyes are are changing once again getting ready to shed,is this normal as she is CB 09 August and is 3 years of age now...


Perfectly normal, shedding will be less frequent the older the snakes gets.

Snakes grow through out their entire life, however the growth rate is drastically slowed.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

pk93 said:


> As we both know the hot spot will be quite large and isn't limited to where the probe is, knocking it an inch either side won't throw up too many problems.
> 
> You hear many a horror story of tape getting attached to the eye and scales of snakes. Resulting in expensive vet bills and in a few cases blindness or loss of eyes.
> 
> ...


Whenever I havn't used tape to tape the probe down, within a couple of hours the probe is moved towards the cool side resulting in an extremely high hot spot.

OP, Personally I use tape to take the probe the down which has worked for me since I started keeping reptiles.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> Whenever I havn't used tape to tape the probe down, within a couple of hours the probe is moved towards the cool side resulting in an extremely high hot spot.
> 
> OP, Personally I use tape to take the probe the down which has worked for me since I started keeping reptiles.


Thats very odd. 

And again bad advice.

For that to happen the reptile must of moved it a good six inch's.

Seems unlikely.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

pk93 said:


> Thats very odd.
> 
> And again bad advice.
> 
> ...


Bad advice? Who do you think your are?

Increasing the accuracy of the temps is bad advice? Your a strange one... :hmm:


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> Bad advice? Who do you think your are?
> 
> Increasing the accuracy of the temps is bad advice? Your a strange one... :hmm:


I think i am a forum user.....

No using a potentially harmful material is bad advice.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

pk93 said:


> I think i am a forum user.....
> 
> No using a potentially harmful material is bad advice.


What a childish, immature remark. How sad.

In all my years of keeping reptiles, none of them have EVER been harmed by using tape to stick the probe down and it will never happen due to the substrate and hides being over it. They will never come into contact with it.

Keep your smart assed comments to yourself and stop contradicting people's views and techniques.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> What a childish, immature remark. How sad.
> 
> In all my years of keeping reptiles, none of them have EVER been harmed by using tape to stick the probe down and it will never happen due to the substrate and hides being over it. They will never come into contact with it.
> 
> Keep your smart assed comments to yourself and stop contradicting people's views and techniques.


People like you are impossible to get any sense out of. You are bad for the hobby. People tend to be quite defensive and aggressive of poor techniques.

You seem easily riled and your petty insults show everyone, that the only one being immature is you.


----------



## Alasse12 (Jul 29, 2011)

Can't be bothered quoting, just had a scan through again. With regard to putting the mat outside the wooden viv, I have never personally had a problem with it - I currently have 4 vivs with a mat outside and the heat radiates through and keeps the serpents warm. However, the wood is 15mm thick, not 18mm, and the room I keep them in is very warm. This may not work for everybody, so it may be better to have the mat inside the viv. Just sounds like messing around with perspex could be a bit of a pain... each to their own, though. 

For the sensors, I just drill a hole through the viv and put the sensor in the general area where it needs to be warm. I wouldn't worry about it being moved a few inches and, if it's threaded through into the viv, I doubt the snakes would drag it along. Again, though, different setups etc. may require tape. 

I did once have a small Cali king that got caught up in tape and it was a nightmare to get it off her. I'm not saying that using tape is wrong or bad or evil or stupid (!) but, if you can avoid using it, I personally would. 

As per, the thread gets argumentitive!


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

pk93 said:


> People like you are impossible to get any sense out of. You are bad for the hobby. People tend to be quite defensive and aggressive of poor techniques.
> 
> You seem easily riled and your petty insults show everyone, that the only one being immature is you.


Bad for the Hobby? How do you work that out? That should be more aimed at you. Your quite quick to give people advice but when people disagree with you, you start having a hissy fit and start slating people.

You should sometimes accept your not always right and get off your high horse. You might get somewhere in life.


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Alasse12 said:


> Can't be bothered quoting, just had a scan through again. With regard to putting the mat outside the wooden viv, I have never personally had a problem with it - I currently have 4 vivs with a mat outside and the heat radiates through and keeps the serpents warm. However, the wood is 15mm thick, not 18mm, and the room I keep them in is very warm. This may not work for everybody, so it may be better to have the mat inside the viv. Just sounds like messing around with perspex could be a bit of a pain... each to their own, though.
> 
> For the sensors, I just drill a hole through the viv and put the sensor in the general area where it needs to be warm. I wouldn't worry about it being moved a few inches and, if it's threaded through into the viv, I doubt the snakes would drag it along. Again, though, different setups etc. may require tape.
> 
> ...


Well, you give people advice from personal experiences and from my personal experiences using tape hasn't been an issue.


----------



## pk93 (Jan 26, 2010)

Alex Boswell said:


> Bad for the Hobby? How do you work that out? That should be more aimed at you. Your quite quick to give people advice but when people disagree with you, you start having a hissy fit and start slating people.
> 
> You should sometimes accept your not always right and get off your high horse. You might get somewhere in life.


So now you take to personal insults? yes you are bad for the hobby. 

I am quite happy for people to disagree, slating? read the thread back you're the only one slating people. If you decide to read it, then you will see i said i don't think its wrong its just an unnecessary risk. 

I am pretty sure i have got further than you in life, you need to stop being such a child, grow up,and stop being so uptight.

Try putting your point across before turning to silly little insults.


I agree with Alasse12, and i am removing myself from the thread.


Cheers 

PK


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

pk93 said:


> i am removing myself from the thread.


Hurray! The most sensible thing you have said for a while!


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

Wow.

I don't think that called for an argument. People have different techniques *and* experiences. I've seen quite a few snakes with tape attached to them (whether it's fault of the keeper or just a mischievous snake) , and depending on where it's attached it can be quite simple to remove. Saying that I *personally* wouldn't use tape, purely because of the potential risks. If you attach the probes wire to the side of the viv it shouldn't be able to move very far from the heat source.

If you don't want to use perspex you could try slate tiles.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Alasse12 said:


> Can't be bothered quoting, just had a scan through again. With regard to putting the mat outside the wooden viv, I have never personally had a problem with it - I currently have 4 vivs with a mat outside and the heat radiates through and keeps the serpents warm. However, the wood is 15mm thick, not 18mm, and the room I keep them in is very warm. This may not work for everybody, so it may be better to have the mat inside the viv. Just sounds like messing around with perspex could be a bit of a pain... each to their own, though.
> 
> For the sensors, I just drill a hole through the viv and put the sensor in the general area where it needs to be warm. I wouldn't worry about it being moved a few inches and, if it's threaded through into the viv, I doubt the snakes would drag it along. Again, though, different setups etc. may require tape.
> 
> ...



Thank you for your help..ive decided to just put the two sensors on the aspen..i am a little worried as before when the sensors was glued to the matt it got warm fast and the thermostate would switch of and come on when the heat was less...Now beings the sensors are on top of the aspen it seems the thermometer takes like ages to get to the right temp.

this is lilly


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

I think you 2 can take your argument elsewhere, you've put 3 pages on here since I last visited a few hours ago not giving any advice on the subject at all.

Op do not put tape in your viv, active snakes can eventually pull it up and get stuck to it. Do as I suggested a few pages ago and cable the the wires to the mat wire. Unless the snake can actually get hold of the probes and pull them out of the via there's no chance of it getting moved off the mat. The probes will usually sit just buried in the substrate them which is perfect.

Some advice maybe Alex should take if he still has problems.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> I think you 2 can take your argument elsewhere, you've put 3 pages on here since I last visited a few hours ago not giving any advice on the subject at all.
> 
> Op do not put tape in your viv, active snakes can eventually pull it up and get stuck to it. Do as I suggested a few pages ago and cable the the wires to the mat wire. Unless the snake can actually get hold of the probes and pull them out of the via there's no chance of it getting moved off the mat. The probes will usually sit just buried in the substrate them which is perfect.
> 
> ...


As I said before advice comes down to personal experience and in my personal experience I havn't had an issue with tape so I will continue using it as it results in accurate temps... Is that ok with you madam?


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Just like to say a big thanks to everyone that has posted on my thread...im just sad about the arguments about different ways of doing things.Any way i put both the sensors under my cali's hide to stop them moving and layed them on top of the aspen inside the hide..i am a little concerned as before when the sensors was glued to the mat,it reached the temp i needed fast and thermostate switched off at the right temp of 31c.Now beings the sensors are not on the mat but on the aspen..it takes ages to get to the temp and ages for the thermostate to switch off,is this normal and how it should be ? it seems to go past the temp i need instead of 31c it goes to 33c and takes an hour to switch off so its staying at this temp for a long time..Im not sure if this supose to happen with thermostates.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It's just because of the substrate that its taking longer to warm up. I wouldn't worry if it goes over the desired temperature by a degree, if it's too hot for your guy he should just move to the cool side for a bit.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

vgorst said:


> It's just because of the substrate that its taking longer to warm up. I wouldn't worry if it goes over the desired temperature by a degree, if it's too hot for your guy he should just move to the cool side for a bit.


Thank you  so why is it not ok to put the sensors on the mat itself ? i dont mean tape or glue just putting them on it instead of laying on the aspen..will it give a wrong reading or something?


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

If you lay the sensors directly on the mat it'll turn the heat off very quickly, so the substrate/tank won't heat up to th desired temperature. It also encourages the snake to lie directly on the mat - not a good idea. There should be a barrier between the mat and the animal (i.e. perspex, slate, substrate, newspaper etc)


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alex Boswell said:


> As I said before advice comes down to personal experience and in my personal experience I havn't had an issue with tape so I will continue using it as it results in accurate temps... Is that ok with you madam?


So you can give advice but not take it, well done. You need to address the way you speak to other people.

Op the mat should be warming the substrate to the temp required so your snake doesn't have to move it to sit on the mat to get the heat he needs, if the probe was on the mat the substrate would be a slightly lower temp so you'll find he'll start to bury into it more.

Sent from my ST18i


----------



## Alex Boswell (Apr 15, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> So you can give advice but not take it, well done. You need to address the way you speak to other people.
> 
> Op the mat should be warming the substrate to the temp required so your snake doesn't have to move it to sit on the mat to get the heat he needs, if the probe was on the mat the substrate would be a slightly lower temp so you'll find he'll start to bury into it more.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i


Why would I 'take it' when Its been working fine for years and I havn't had an issue with it?

Why cant you take my advice? Works both ways :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

vgorst said:


> If you lay the sensors directly on the mat it'll turn the heat off very quickly, so the substrate/tank won't heat up to th desired temperature. It also encourages the snake to lie directly on the mat - not a good idea. There should be a barrier between the mat and the animal (i.e. perspex, slate, substrate, newspaper etc)



I see now thanks  when the sensors was on the mat it did switch of very fast..Sorry for the silly questions i dont know anything about thermostates and heat mats and so on.Best to learn from those that know what they are talking about lol


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> So you can give advice but not take it, well done. You need to address the way you speak to other people.
> 
> Op the mat should be warming the substrate to the temp required so your snake doesn't have to move it to sit on the mat to get the heat he needs, if the probe was on the mat the substrate would be a slightly lower temp so you'll find he'll start to bury into it more.
> 
> Sent from my ST18i


Hi hannah and thank you .....I see what you mean as last night she just went under the aspen and find the mat..i was confussed before because my friend had glued the sensors to the mat so thermostate was switching of when hitting the temp i needed...so i thought this is how it should be lol.


----------



## vgorst (Sep 27, 2011)

It's not a silly question, always best to understand why things are done!

Btw your snake is gorgeous 

Just for anyone that's interested > http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/781568-sellotape-incident-young-corn-snake.html < it's quite a common mistake
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/snakes/781568-sellotape-incident-young-corn-snake.html


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

Alex Boswell said:


> Why would I 'take it' when Its been working fine for years and I havn't had an issue with it?
> 
> Why cant you take my advice? Works both ways :Na_Na_Na_Na:


Because even big breeders who have been in the hobby for decades are constantly upgrading their methods, taking critism and advice on board graciously, that improves the methods of keeping these animals, particularly ones regarding the animals safety.

I do not take advice that could potentailly put my animal in danger when the method I have got is already far safer.

You need to grow up.


----------



## Hannah81 (Nov 19, 2008)

hermygirl said:


> Hi hannah and thank you .....I see what you mean as last night she just went under the aspen and find the mat..i was confussed before because my friend had glued the sensors to the mat so thermostate was switching of when hitting the temp i needed...so i thought this is how it should be lol.


Can I direct you to the post above, I know it was ment for Alex however it also answers why your friend did things one way and why you're being advised to do it a bit differently now.
Neither would be wrong it's just some methods work in a better way, some are safer etc.....

And questions regarding the safe keeping of your animal are not silly, you want to know what is best for the snake. 
Advice from others is a good place to start but you will find out that once you've had him a while he will have his own quirks and habits that you can tweek your set up to to suit him so he is happier and safer etc. You learn by keeping so to speak.


----------



## hermygirl (Sep 28, 2012)

Hannah81 said:


> Can I direct you to the post above, I know it was ment for Alex however it also answers why your friend did things one way and why you're being advised to do it a bit differently now.
> Neither would be wrong it's just some methods work in a better way, some are safer etc.....
> 
> And questions regarding the safe keeping of your animal are not silly, you want to know what is best for the snake.
> Advice from others is a good place to start but you will find out that once you've had him a while he will have his own quirks and habits that you can tweek your set up to to suit him so he is happier and safer etc. You learn by keeping so to speak.



I did read the one above,my friends wife had all the snakes and when she left him he had to look after them and find them good homes..i do except people have there own ways this is life right we are all different..that makes the world go around.But for me i always want the best for my animals and always want to learn as much as i can on how to look after them...always the animal comes first..Lilly she already has certain quirks like sitting near the glass door waiting to come out,if you take no notice she will bang on it or even try and open it lol..she is just so cool


----------

